# Help needed! Artwork Not Coming Through?!



## Betty Wont (Jan 13, 2022)

Please help!? Complete noob here. Haha.sorry for the sloppy build. I hope to get better. It sounds great though. Mods for tone pot, volume boost, and diode selector. I've tried EVERYTHING though but can't connect with it. Bypass works. I built this random board I found on oshpatk. It's an acetone fm2. The led lights up when engaged. I cant tell if its supposed to be like this having never had an original, but it just.... has no art. No sparkle in the paint, no depth to the visual effect. I cant seem to get the transparent color I desire. Any mods out there for more legible labels? Should I have socketed the enclosure? I have another on order in case I have to un solder it. I already have the parts on the way for a shallow water. I hope I don't have the same issues...


----------



## JamieJ (Jan 14, 2022)

Have you grounded the knobs? 

Also try the comic sans font. That can help a build look classy.


----------



## temol (Jan 14, 2022)

I'm sure I've seen vintage transparent  sound enhancing paint somewhere..  according to countless reviews works magic.


----------



## fig (Jan 14, 2022)

You need to bias your guitar before using this pedal.

I tried visual inspection, but the damned thing is just too hideous.

The mojo is in the _green_ sharpie.

Is that a 12K resistor?

We need CLEAR pictures of the enclosure cover, front AND back.


----------



## PJS (Jan 14, 2022)

Sharpie?  SHARPIE?????  I only use homemade iron gall ink with a goose feather pen.  You need to use proper vintage parts to get true mojo.


----------



## carlinb17 (Jan 14, 2022)

nothing screams mojo like a battery...and I don't see one

big fan of the RadioShack ones, or the ones I take out of a smoke detector and don't replace!


----------



## Big Monk (Jan 14, 2022)

I think the problem with the graphics is the transparency of the tone.

If the tone is too transparent the graphics don’t show up. Did you double check the fuzz resistor?


----------



## mybud (Jan 14, 2022)

Socketed the enclosure? Works for me …


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jan 14, 2022)

Also try bigger knobs. The bigger the knob, the more tone it has


----------



## giovanni (Jan 14, 2022)

I think your screws need more solder but your sharpie needs less solder! Also you should really use the font Desdemona for all writing.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jan 14, 2022)

Have you tried any fake jfets that you bought from disreputable sellers?


----------



## Betty Wont (Jan 14, 2022)

Thanks for all the advice guys, but I found what I was looking for over at the Gear Page. I found a guy that is going to rehouse it for me in a stealthy Boss DS-1 enclosure with seeing eye mod. Only $200, can you believe it?!!?!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jan 14, 2022)

carlinb17 said:


> nothing screams mojo like a battery...and I don't see one
> 
> big fan of the RadioShack ones, or the ones I take out of a smoke detector and don't replace!


That’s dangerous. Then what’s gonna warn you when your smokin’ licks start to get too hot?


----------



## fig (Jan 14, 2022)

I hear you can reflow the whole pedal in a microwave.


----------



## spi (Jan 14, 2022)

Your sharpie looks cold.  Try hitting it again and make sure that ink flows over the letters.


----------

